# How many miles do you drive on the average week?



## Ken S (Dec 19, 2017)

That is my question. Based on that I wonder can someone make a comfortable living driving full time M - F?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Just miles doesn't really matter. I can give you some of my numbers though. I only drive part time. I will let the numbers speak for themselves. Your market may be different.

Average $$/Ride: $7.74
Miles/Revenue $$: 1.55
$$Revenue/Hr Online: $15.27
$$Profit/Mile Driven: $0.3432
Rides/Hour online: 2.04
AvgMiles/Ride: 6.64
Dead Miles: 46.31%

And the most important:
$$Profit/Hour online: $8.67


----------



## Ken S (Dec 19, 2017)

You are so kind to share such comprehensive stats. Thanks and happy hols!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm at about 20 miles driven per hour working.

with about 50-65% dead miles.


----------



## Ken S (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Average $$/Ride: $7.74
> Miles/Revenue $$: 1.55
> AvgMiles/Ride: 6.64
> Dead Miles: 46.31%


With the info you provided your 
Miles/Revenue $$: $0.7967
Unless your dead miles are included in your average mile per ride.

$7.74/(6.64 x 1.4631)=$0.7967
$7.74/9.7149 =$0.7967


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1,000+ miles per week
Making a living.
Comfortable? No.
But making a living.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Ken S said:


> That is my question. Based on that I wonder can someone make a comfortable living driving full time M - F?


You can make good money certain times, really good money occaisionally, but to make a living with uber as your only gig you've got to grind and fully understand the depreciation plus wear on your vehicle.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With the info you provided your
> Miles/Revenue $$: $0.7967
> Unless your dead miles are included in your average mile per ride.
> 
> ...


Dead Miles are included. They are a cost to create the revenue. My spreadsheet has more but I separate out my miles by Rider Miles and total miles. That is based on total miles (or tax deductible miles).


----------



## Ken S (Dec 19, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> With the info you provided your
> Miles/Revenue $$: $0.7967
> Unless your dead miles are included in your average mile per ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Dead Miles are included. They are a cost to create the revenue. My spreadsheet has more but I separate out my miles by Rider Miles and total miles. That is based on total miles (or tax deductible miles).


So that means you're getting paid $2.267 a passenger mile? Are you on the select platform or are you just the surge master?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So that means you're getting paid $2.267 a passenger mile? Are you on the select platform or are you just the surge master?


That is Miles/Revenue$$ Or Miles Per revenue dollar. As in I drive 1.55 miles for every dollar of revenue generated. Or I generate $0.645 per mile driven. Subtract the $$Profit/Mile Driven of $0.3432 and you will see that I have calculated my operating cost at ~ $0.30 per mile.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> That is Miles/Revenue$$ Or Miles Per revenue dollar. As in I drive 1.55 miles for every dollar of revenue generated. Or I generate $0.645 per mile driven. Subtract the $$Profit/Mile Driven of $0.3432 and you will see that I have calculated my operating cost at ~ $0.30 per mile.


Now I see. Sorry. I was taking the 1.55 as dollar per mile and not mile per dollar. Now your posts make complete sense.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well in a taxi i'm at about $1.00-$1.20 earned per mile driven. (30-35% paid miles) Includes tips and 45c a minute in slow traffic/stops

The last uberX I drove here?

I was at like 50c-55c per mile doing nothing but destination filter trips. (Yes almost no empty miles at all)


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

A buck fiddy on average a day (~750 a week). No matter how many coins are collected in my wife's bank account on a daily bases because at the end of the week I generally fall with in the set goal (Wednesdays suck!).

All sarcasm aside, my experience driving has only been 1 month and a day. My next goal is to reduce the average amount of miles put on the vehicle in a day and eliminate as much unnecessary burning of fuel as possible and make the same or more amount of money as I do now.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Ken S said:


> That is my question. Based on that I wonder can someone make a comfortable living driving full time M - F?


I drive about 150 miles per day on average total.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Miles driven per hour worked is a FAR MORE USEFUL metric...

should be using that all..

Just sayin...


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Miles driven per hour worked is a FAR MORE USEFUL metric...
> 
> should be using that all..
> 
> Just sayin...


To be perfectly honest....I don't give a flying leap about how many miles I drive, miles worked vs dead miles vs a rats @ss! And I know this was a general question. I drive in total about 150 miles per day. If I hit 150 miles, I know I will be close to my money goal for the day! All I care about is how much money I made! I know drivers sit at the airport, for an hour, playing the airport lottery, waiting for that one ride to make them $40 and then the ride ends up being close to the airport. In the mean time, I am busting my @ss picking up rides while they are scratching their @ss at the airport! Stats are great but you do what you have to do to make your money!


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tihstae said:


> Just miles doesn't really matter. I can give you some of my numbers though. I only drive part time. I will let the numbers speak for themselves. Your market may be different.
> 
> Average $$/Ride: $7.74
> Miles/Revenue $$: 1.55
> ...


Thanks for sharing this!!!...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ken S said:


> That is my question. Based on that I wonder can someone make a comfortable living driving full time M - F?


Those are kinda not the best hours.

Monday-Friday 4:30 am to 8:30 or 9:00 am

Friday-Sunday 4:00 pm to 30 min after bar closing time.

Those are imho the best 40 or so hours of the week.

(Special case is Monday night football if your an NFL city)

99% of places follow that pattern.

As to actually awnser your question.

I've been doing the driving people for money thing a long time now.

400-500 miles a weekend doing weekends part time.

1,000-2,500 miles a week full time. (Anywhere between 40-70 hours a week.

50,000 to 70,000 miles a year.

Whether or not it's possible to make a comfortable living?

The odds get worse every day doing Uber/lyft. They frequently invent new ways of making things worse for their drivers.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I only track 2 numbers total dollars and total miles 

Today I’m at $250/334 = $0.75/mile

Less than 65 cents is a really bad day and more than 85 cents is pretty good

And I’m averaging about 70 cents 

I have calculate my expenses to be 30 cents a mile so incme is 40 cents a mile
I drive about 6000 miles a month so net income is about $2400/ month


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I only track 2 numbers total dollars and total miles
> 
> Today I'm at $250/334 = $0.75/mile
> 
> ...


OMG that number just hurts bro...

Dang that sucks...


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I track lots of numbers.

For January - August 2018 on both Uber and Lyft:

58.2% of my miles are paid
$19.53 average revenue per hour (leave home to return home)
$0.65 average revenue per mile driven (paid and deadhead)

[NG]Owner


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I used to drive 200 -400 miles a day for Uber.
I now drive 50 -150 miles a day for Pizza for better money 4-5 days a week in under 40 hours.

Used to drive 6-7 days a week 12 - 20 hour days before limits


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> OMG that number just hurts bro...
> 
> Dang that sucks...


You know what they say. Where you stand depends on where you sit. I'm in Florida and this a good day for me


----------

